# a house and bayside500



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Here is a house that he has been roughing in. I was there for today. The architect wanted 4" to all water closets. All showers have rain heads and hand helds. Perrin & Rowe, and New Port Brass shower valves. All k copper with 1.5" coming in the house. This is the only builder that kept our new construction dept alive. There are about 5 houses like this going up and 3 more getting ready to break ground.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That is some mansion. So are you guys going to run 4" to all bathrooms? Or convince the architecht that 3" is just fine? That is great that you have work. Don't rough-in the tub valves to close to the corners. :laughing: JK.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

No convincing. he had to run 4 inch to each bathroom. I think there might be 8 or 9 bathrooms. He can quote me how many when he sees this. :laughing: I get the corner one now. It took me a minute



Tommy plumber said:


> That is some mansion. So are you guys going to run 4" to all bathrooms? Or convince the architecht that 3" is just fine? That is great that you have work. Don't rough-in the tub valves to close to the corners. :laughing: JK.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice. I miss doing custom homes like that. Use to be all I did. 1 1/2" K? Whats the price on that


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

ya, it is one nice home for sure, all the interior lumber is yellow pine, no spruce here.

slate roof, sheet metal duct, K-copper, 1" wall pipe insulation on all water lines, hot and cold.

there is some nice cypress beams over the porches that look really beefy.

3 car garage with a guest suite above it , and another 2 car garage, and a nice pool house out back.

4 baths, 1 master bath, 1 powder room, ect.

plus the little lady homeowner is very nice and kinda looks like Sharon Stone, drool...........


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

not sure what it costs. All I know is the boss is saying hurry and get it done so he can bill. So he must have some amount of money invested in it.




Will said:


> Nice. I miss doing custom homes like that. Use to be all I did. 1 1/2" K? Whats the price on that


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> That is some mansion. So are you guys going to run 4" to all bathrooms? Or convince the architecht that 3" is just fine? That is great that you have work. Don't rough-in the tub valves to close to the corners. :laughing: JK.


so what did house plumber tell ya :whistling2:

i still think they padded the wall out, but of course no one would check on it for me LOL

and yes 4" to WC, overkill, on the first rough, there is even 6" PVC for building drain :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> so what did house plumber tell ya :whistling2:
> 
> i still think they padded the wall out, but of course no one would check on it for me LOL
> 
> and yes 4" to WC, overkill, on the first rough, there is even 6" PVC for building drain :laughing:


One time House Plumber said you roughed-in a tub valve too close to a corner and on the final, the trim plate wouldn't fit. So he was trying to find a smaller diameter trim plate.

No biggie, we have all done things where later we said, "Oh why did I do that?"


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

get your story straight, it was a shower valve. :laughing: I think I told him already and he got mad.



Tommy plumber said:


> One time House Plumber said you roughed-in a tub valve too close to a corner and on the final, the trim plate wouldn't fit. So he was trying to find a smaller diameter trim plate.
> 
> No biggie, we have all done things where later we said, "Oh why did I do that?"


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> get your story straight, it was a shower valve. :laughing: I think I told him already and he got mad.


no, you have it wrong, dogs get mad, i get angry :thumbsup:

but i think i remember which house it was and i may have made an error, it does happen.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> no, you have it wrong, dogs get mad, i get angry :thumbsup:
> 
> but i think i remember which house it was and i may have made an error, it does happen.


Rawson, pool bath. I wasnt busting on you. I was just trying to locate a different trim. Thats all. I know I told you I posted a thread about it. Oh pizza's here. Later


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

One time I was working on a house like the one you guys are and I did like (6) shower pans in the place. One had a bench in it and wierd angles, of course that's the one that leaked when I tested. Oh well, that's why ya test.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

that does suck. I hate doing pans in showers that look like this. It's a leak waiting to happen.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice to see a Florida builder who wants quality. (except for the Newport Brass)  I hate that stuff.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

designer picks that. not the homeowner or builder. thats why they pay the big bucks.




ckoch407 said:


> Nice to see a Florida builder who wants quality. (except for the Newport Brass)  I hate that stuff.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

house plumber said:


> designer picks that. not the homeowner or builder. thats why they pay the big bucks.


designers. now I remember why I don't do custom homes anymore.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

u running cast in walls thru floors for sound.. most custom homes i've done run cast for sound dampin..


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

evilcyrus said:


> u running cast in walls thru floors for sound.. most custom homes i've done run cast for sound dampin..


Nah, they usually do their own sound proofing. I've seen them use this rubber membrane called acoustiblock. We've done a couple that wanted cast iron but its been awhile


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I hate it when Engineers and arcitects are too involved in my plumbing installs. 4" to toilets is just dumb, wait for the stoppages. 1.6 gpf wont float all the "goods" along the way.

Type K, give me a break. Sarasota's water will eat that for a snack. Wirsbo here.

Glad you have the work, don't get me wrong. 

Bob


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

house plumber said:


> Here is a house that he has been roughing in.


Nice shack. Years ago, for quite a few years, we did that type of ritzy houses almost exclusively (West Van area). They're such a headache, but you get to see lots of different brand high end faucets, fixtures and heating systems.

Regarding sound proofing on stacks: We did some cast iron, but CI just isn't made to fit the tight confines of house plumbing. It's such a butcher job and fight to get it to fit. 

If the walls are thick enough to have some extra space around the pipes, el-cheapo foam pipe insulation (1/2" wall or better) does an amazing job of silencing ABS. It really does work well, and it's dirt cheap.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

how many sq ft is the home?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> how many sq ft is the home?


i will find out and let ya know


----------

